# Winter coats



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I'm looking now to order some winter coats for Murph & Abbie. 

What sites have you found them on with good quality and decent prices? Since the winters can be wet & cold, I'd like something water proof on the outside, fleece on the inside. 

I found cute ones at Petsmart yesterday but I don't think they were water proof, and I'm pretty sure it would have just soaked up the moisture and not keep them very warm


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/1579-dog-coats.html

:biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I really like those Natalie! And would be very interested in ordering some from you. 

Only thing though, would it be possible to make it more "blanket" like and not taper off at the end (by the butt) but cover more of their tush and back legs? 

Are there any sorta straps around the belly? Would that be possible?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can pretty much do what you want...if you want water proof I can do that too.

Just tell me colors/patterns and measurements for your dogs.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I can pretty much do what you want...if you want water proof I can do that too.
> 
> Just tell me colors/patterns and measurements for your dogs.


Sweeet!  

Any way you can give me a rough estimate for how much each one would cost? Oneis for my 20lb frenchie and one is for Abbie who is about 20 inches at the shoulder and 35lbs. Just a rough idea is fine


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Really depends on what you want. If you want waterproof outer shell that would be extra. But for just cute fleece I would say $30-60 per coat estimated, plus shipping which I have no idea how much that would run...never shipped one before!


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

I have the Ruff Wear K9 overcoat. They are extremely durable, warm, and water proof. 

K-9 Overcoat? Dog Jacket ? All-Weather Canine Protective Outerwear - from Ruff Wear


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I like that coat by Ruffwear, the only time my dogs tolerate a coat is when they have been to the therapy pool, I"ll use a fleece coat to whisk away the dampness when its cold outside.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> plus shipping which I have no idea how much that would run...never shipped one before!


We could ship Priority Mail flat rate which would be about $7-8....


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd look good in that Holstein pattern one ...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have a coat for sale on ebay, but it would be too large for your pups. 

I have always had issues finding coats that are comfortable, durable and protect the dog from different elements. 

One of my favorites sites by far is Gear4Dogs Online Store

Its a canadian based company, but the shipping is reasonable and they ship fast! I got Uno's coat in 2 days, which is unheard of in U.S shipping. 
I just ordered this one since its on sale and I'll take pics and post here when I get it, it looks very comfy!
Canine Equipment Technika Trail Vest










For larger dogs, I really like Weatherbeeta dog blankets (horse style), they are inexpensive, but great quality and very durable. 
This is the one I have:
Horse Tack, Horse & Equine Supplies Supplies Search - Statelinetack.com


----------

